# WiiWare #0598 - Mega Man 10 *DLC* (USA)



## Chanser (Apr 6, 2010)

^^wiirelease-3700^^


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 6, 2010)

I already got it from oneup a few hours ago. It rocks!


----------



## Fabis94 (Apr 6, 2010)

Man i'd love to try this out if it were on the DS.


----------



## zruben (Apr 7, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Man i'd love to try this out if it were on the DS.



I played the original megamans on the nes emulator... and it was kinda hard to play with the weird D-pad of the DS


----------



## Slave (Apr 7, 2010)

what does it bring?


----------



## Krestent (Apr 7, 2010)

zruben said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the  DS's D-Pad weird?


----------



## ctkxtreme (Apr 7, 2010)

Slave said:
			
		

> what does it bring?


3 Special Stages featuring 3 bosses from the MegaMan GB games, Bass Mode, and an endless mode.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, I was waiting for this. Not really, but still.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 7, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> zruben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's because of the clickyness.


----------



## Ulttimaa (Apr 7, 2010)

Amazing DLC. Bass mode is tons of fun, Endless mode is always a blast(and has amazing music), and the three special stages are really cool too.


----------



## minoplis (Apr 7, 2010)

Strange, I installed the .wad, but didn't worked for me..
What could it be? (I'm using 3.4U)


----------



## stev418 (Apr 7, 2010)

minoplis said:
			
		

> Strange, I installed the .wad, but didn't worked for me..
> What could it be? (I'm using 3.4U)



bit more info is always helpful, such as what you mean by 'not working' ?


----------



## minoplis (Apr 7, 2010)

I installed the DLC using WAD Manager, but none of the new modes (or Bass) are available.

I just tried to install the DLC on MM9 (which I also have installed), the same problem happened.


----------



## Langin (Apr 7, 2010)

minoplis said:
			
		

> I installed the DLC using WAD Manager, but none of the new modes (or Bass) are available.
> 
> I just tried to install the DLC on MM9 (which I also have installed), the same problem happened.



and the normal ones? maybe you will need to unlock them!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 7, 2010)

I would also like to know if there is something "special" you have to do to get the DLC to work as well, I've never gotten any DLC to work for me (Arkanoid Plus, MM9, etc). The DLC wad installs fine and the save file for it shows up, but there's nothing for it in game. I haven't tried for MM10 yet, but I'm assuming it would have the same problem.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 7, 2010)

For my understanding.. I just put Megaman 10.wad and Megaman 10 DLC.wad in wad folder then go to wad manager as usually and installed Megaman 10.wad first then installed Megaman 10 DLC.wad. So far, I do not have a problem. The special is there already. Hope it helps.


----------



## sweenish (Apr 7, 2010)

for MM9, i had to install MM9, exit wad manager, start up MM9, exit that, then go back and install the DLC.

most others, FF:MLaK worked by just installing both at once (game first, though)


----------



## xshinox (Apr 7, 2010)

finally i can play as bass and shoot diagonally, double jump, dash, etc


----------



## aaadmiral (Apr 8, 2010)

prolly easier to do the DLC stuff using uLoader


----------



## stev418 (Apr 10, 2010)

for those having issues getting DLC working try this

Make sure you have agreed to the Wii online terms and conditions, and also install latest wii shop channel (v18)

May sound weird but its been reported to get DLC working for people that it previously didnt work for (personally ive never had an issue but i use my wii online anyway)


----------



## boboisdead (Apr 11, 2010)

stev418 said:
			
		

> for those having issues getting DLC working try this
> 
> Make sure you have agreed to the Wii online terms and conditions, and also install latest wii shop channel (v18)
> 
> May sound weird but its been reported to get DLC working for people that it previously didnt work for (personally ive never had an issue but i use my wii online anyway)



Thank you! It does work now after installing new channel.


----------



## youthanasia138 (Apr 13, 2010)

How do I download this?


----------



## YayMii (Apr 16, 2010)

You google it. No WAD downloads on GBAtemp.


----------



## LPlink182 (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks


----------



## cherrysa23 (May 13, 2010)

can someone tell me on the 1up site where to get the DLC for megaman 10? I can't find where to download it...


----------



## Liberty (Aug 16, 2010)

How do i install this? I always get -ret 106 when installing it with Wadmanager. I have agreed to the internet terms and have he latest shop channel. I even started Mega Man 10 once and created a save file.


----------



## xbox180 (Jan 29, 2013)

thank you sir


----------

